# windows 8 power usage chart



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

i just got a asus transformer for traveling. it's nice and compact, but because it has a small battery, i want to keeep track of its usage closely. is there a way i can keep track of the power input from the charger, the usage, and perhaps a plotted trend of the charger over time? this is windows 8


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You want to monitor how much power it is using at any given moment?


----------



## spectastic (Sep 8, 2012)

yes i do


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow this here:

https://software.intel.com/en-us/bl...-in-analyzing-application-power-consumption-0


----------

